# Where to live in Singapore with children?



## Rudlandinho (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all

I am moving to singapore next month from the UK with my wife and 2 sons (eldest is 2 and youngest is 2 months) and we're trying to work out where would be the best area to live. 

We aren't on an expat package so are arranging our own accommodation when we arrive. We will want to sort this out quickly as will have limited time in a hotel when we arrive.

Does anyone have any suggestions of what would be good areas to live with young children? We're looking to be near an MRT station but just not sure which one to search near currently. My wife will be looking after the boys and will ideally be able to take them to playgroups/baby & toddler classes/etc locally if these even exist in Singapore?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There aren't really good or not good areas in Singapore.
I would hinge the decision on convenient transport links (e.g. MRT) to your office and other places, and the amenities and community (e.g. other kids of similar age) of the individual Condo or area you are offered apartments in.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Rudlandinho said:


> My wife will be looking after the boys and will ideally be able to take them to playgroups/baby & toddler classes/etc locally if these even exist in Singapore?


(tongue in cheek)... no, they don't exist, after all, this is the most backward country 

seriously do some Google and you will be spoilt for choices for day care, toddler care and more

after all if they is a large western / European Expat community here, such services are norm. 

preferably you should find an English speaking maid / nanny, as day care centers are not subsidized for foreigners and for a regular day care can cost up to 900$ a month, per child

a nanny will be 600$ plus levy of 300$ ...

once you know the British groups here you can use the referred places.

there is a large resident British community here as well, plus a popular British Club!!!


----------



## Rudlandinho (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. I have lived in singapore in the past but never with young children. What I suppose I'm trying to find out is whether these baby/toddler sessions exist on a 'drop in and pay' basis or whether they would be more structured (i.e. enrol for a full school year).

We won't be employing a maid so my wife is looking for activities primarily for our 2 year old son to engage in and be able to meet and play with other children.

Any help anyone is able to offer would be greatly appreciated


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

as I said before, you can start with British Club and their advices

there are many local forums for mummies, locals and Expats


----------



## Rudlandinho (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> preferably you should find an English speaking maid / nanny, as day care centers are not subsidized for foreigners and for a regular day care can cost up to 900$ a month, per child


Some day care centers in Singapore now (2014) charge a fair bit more than $900/month/child.

I think your live-in nanny cost estimates are off the mark as well. It's much more expensive than the figures you provided, in part because your nanny has to eat and sleep (some incremental rental space), too. Though it's a moot issue in the original poster's case since there won't be a live-in nanny.


----------

